# Kitten needs a forever home in Houston area



## Sillycowsgomoo

I went out today to walk my parent's dog and heard my car meowing at me. Upon closer inspection, I found a bundle of cuteness hiding in the underside of my car. 










I spent all afternoon going from shelter to shelter, with no luck (Apparently, what city I found the cat in matters). The city shelter that would be able to take her can only guarantee her life for 3 days. I couldn't bear to leave her there. I didn't save her from my car just to suffer such a fate. 

She's a good kitten and needs a good home. She looks about 2-3 months old. We gave her a bath for the fleas and she was very well behaved the whole time. I already have 2 cats and can't manage a third at this time. I'd prefer to find her a home instead of leaving her at the shelter, but would have to take her to the SPCA if no one adopts her from me.


----------



## katrina89

Oo she is precious... I hope she finds a home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

What a gorgeous little sweetie. I hope you are able to find a rescue group to get her into. I had two cats, and was NOT even considering a third, NO WAY, was my answer. Then STephano came out of the woods mewing his little head off. I took him in while I looked for a home for him. He worked his way into my heart, and my family's, and we just decided that it was what it was. He has been with us 1 year this month. 

I hope you find her a good home, she is just beautiful.


----------



## Carmel

Adorable. Put up posters around your area and post on petfinder and craigslist.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Here's a Houston area no-kill org that lists other resources in one document. May be worth a few calls...

http://www.adoptfriends4life.org/pdf/FFL-Compete-Resource-List.pdf


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo

Thank you for the list. I'll take a look into it!


----------



## struckers

Oh, poor angel, reminds me of my baby Michonne when we first found her. ;__; Update us if you find anyone/what you do with her, yes? My heart is breaking for her. God bless you for picking her up and trying to help her. 

Would the SPCA be able to guarantee adoption for her if you took her? How long do you think you would be able to look after her until someone adopts her from you? Oops, sorry for the questions, but I think this baby has captured my heart! I wish I lived in Houston and didn't live in a house where the rest of the family is dead-set against any more cats.


----------



## KittyFoster

No, unfortunately they can't guarantee she won't be euthed. Three days is minimum hold time, then the final decision is made based on health and capacity numbers. They do have an adoption event going at the Galleria mall. I haven't kept up with cat numbers, but I know the dogs have been going quick. Also, this sounds awful, but since this little one is more uniquely colored, she would likely go fast. The black kittens and plain grey stripes are the main ones that are overlooked, even at this age. Good luck OP, I am in the Houston area, let me know if I can do anything to help!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo

I checked the SPCA and CAPS website, both of them seem to euthanize only in special cases (severely injured or ill). At least that's what their website indicated. And it also depends on how crowded they are at the time. I don't doubt that she'd get adopted quickly, I just wanted to give her more than 3 days. I almost started crying right then and there when the city animal shelter told me she'd only have 3 days. 

So far she seems healthy, eating and sleeping lots. I haven't seen her use her litter yet though, but I also haven't dug into the litter. We gave her the flea bath and she didn't struggle at all. We set her up in one of our furry cat beds, and she keeps looking for her mom for milk and ends up suckling the bed. She's really quiet compared to the first stray we took in; she hasn't really been calling for her mommy. Also not fussy when we hold her and pick her up.

I'm currently hoping a good friend would be able to convince her husband that they need a cat =P Then I can visit often!


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo

We've decided to name her Cookie! She has an admissions appointment scheduled with the SPCA on Dec 19. 

We didn't plan on letting her interact with any of our cats, but Tony, our man cat, was very curious about Cookie. I know we weren't supposed to introduce them for a week or so, but we gave it a shot.After about 5 minutes, Cookie started to try and headbutt Tony and he just watches her (not stalk or hunt). Tony is COMPLETELY non-hostile toward her, just very inquisitive.


----------



## marie73

Did you check the lost and found posts on Craigslist?


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo

Yes, I did


----------



## struckers

She would probably get adopted quickly, she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL, but I totally understand. That was the reason I was so adamant about not bringing the little one I found in; she's not very uniquely colored. I mean, she has gorgeous eyes and a really pretty face, but she's tabby-and-white, which is pretty common (she's in my icon). I just couldn't bear the thought of her only having a few days to get adopted or else get killed, so I totally get you.

Goodness, those markings though! I've seen plenty of calicoes, but she really does look like a cookie.  Hoping she finds a forever home soon!


----------



## KittyFoster

Aww she's a pretty girl.....so is yours struckers.

I'm sorry re-homing her to your friend didn't work out. I bet she gets adopted quick at the shelter. There's a special going on (I think just for this weekend though) plus they are carrying lots of adorable adoptable's to Nieman Marcus every day until Christmas. I'm sure Cookie really appreciates you taking her in out of the cold and keeping her safe!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo

Here's the final update on the little girl for those who are interested:

We dropped her off at the SPCA the Friday before Christmas. She was put up for adoption on the 24th when I checked their website in the morning. When I rechecked at night, she was already gone and adopted!

We had planned to go see her the day after Christmas and didn't even get the chance. I'm glad she found her new home! 

I don't know how the foster parents do it; we only had Cookie for a week and a half and I couldn't stop crying the day she left.


----------



## Pneumo

What an awesome update, so happy to hear she found a home just in time for the holiday and new year! I hope it is her forever home.


----------

